# Manual Aiwa Mx-navh1000



## pesibo (Dic 29, 2013)

Necesito este maanual de servicio. Si alguien me lo puede facilitar se lo agradeceria. El aparato no hace nada ni led de standby, como si tuviera mal el microprocesador.
Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 29, 2013)

Probá por aquí . 

Sitios de esquematicos y manuales de servicio para descargar gratis


----------



## pesibo (Dic 30, 2013)

Hola de nuevo.
Gracias por contestar, pero ya miré en ese sitio al igual que muchos otros pero no lo encuentro.
En los únicos sitios que lo encuentro son de pago, así que tendré que descargàrmelo de ahí. en el caso de que asi sea, lo aportaré luego por si alguien lo necesita.


----------



## Churito (Feb 7, 2020)

Hola... Yo tengo un equipo xr-avh1000 que trae ese MX-NAVH1000 y estoy igual.... Lo compre de segunda mano y no traía el libro de instrucciones..... Sabéis donde se puede conseguir?.... Gracias


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 7, 2020)

Churito dijo:


> Lo compre de segunda mano y no traía el libro de instrucciones



En éste post se solicita el manual de SERVICIO, que sirve de reparacion, tu estas buscando el manual de USUARIO, que es el que indica cómo se usa.

Si lo que buscas es el manual de SERVICIO, entonces ésto puede ayudar, sino deberas buscar el de USUARIO (owner o users, en ingles)


----------



## Churito (Feb 7, 2020)

Muchas gracias... Y donde lo puedo encontrar?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 7, 2020)

Churito dijo:


> Muchas gracias... Y donde lo puedo encontrar?


Usando Google ???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2020)

¿ Intentaste poner en Google ? : *Aiwa Mx-navh1000 Manual Usuario*


----------



## Churito (Feb 7, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Usando Google ???


Lo he buscado y solo encuentro el de servicio... Que es para repararlo.... Circuitos y tal.... El de instrucciones no hay manera....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2020)

Parece que no está disponible . . . ¿ Que duda tienes en cuanto a su funcionamiento ?

Aqui dejo el de servicio completo :


----------



## Churito (Feb 7, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Parece que no está disponible . . . ¿ Que duda tienes en cuanto a su funcionamiento ?
> 
> Aqui dejo el de servicio completo :


Pues todo lo que es el tema de calibración del sonido souround y altavoces satélites......


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 7, 2020)

Dispones del control remoto, o solo el equipo?


----------



## Churito (Feb 7, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Dispones del control remoto, o solo el equipo?


Solo el equipo.... Y sin pletinas y módulo CD..... Lo tengo para la tv.... Le he conectado un bluethoot y tiene una vida nueva..... La verdad que suena de lujo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 7, 2020)

Desde ya te digo que puede ser que algunas funciones no puedas realizarla, o no de forma completa sin el control.
Por otro lado toca "jugar" un poco con los botones que dispone el equipo, si entre esos botones no logras encontrar lo que buscas, puede que necesites el control o éste modelo no traiga dicha funcion.

Ademas


Churito dijo:


> Lo compre de segunda mano y no traía el libro de instrucciones



Creo que eres el unico que quiere leer el manual de instrucciones.


----------



## Churito (Feb 8, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Desde ya te digo que puede ser que algunas funciones no puedas realizarla, o no de forma completa sin el control.
> Por otro lado toca "jugar" un poco con los botones que dispone el equipo, si entre esos botones no logras encontrar lo que buscas, puede que necesites el control o éste modelo no traiga dicha funcion.
> 
> Ademas
> ...


Jajajajja..... Si.. Es un rollo... Pero me gustaría exprimirlo... Jijiji.... Y el remoto sabéis que modelo es?.... O si podría comprar algún universal muy compatible con este equipo?.... Muchas gracias de antemano por contestar tan rápido.... Un saludo


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 8, 2020)

Universal, lo dudo. Antes no se conseguian, imaginate hoy en dia.
Fijate hasta que punto podes configurarlo, total, lo desenchufas del tomacorrientes y se reinicia todo (en su mayoria)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2020)

Mayormente los controles Aiwa son compatibles entre ellos


----------

